# Eye-Fi Camera SD card with built in Wi-Fi.



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks for the review, Steve. I think I see one of these in my very near future!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

That's amazing. How on Earth do they pack so much stuff into a Wheat Thin sized device?


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

very cool card Steve. thanks for the headsup


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

It looks like my camera is to old to work with it, darn it. They do have an extensive list of camera's that it will work with. The web site say that if your camera won't read an SD card larger then 2 gig then it's old technology and it won't work.

It must be time for a new camera. My B-Day is only five months away. I better start dropping hints now!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I've wondered about this technology before. I worried that it was rough around the edges and gimmicky, as many new techs are and I've been waiting for it to mature.
I love that I can send my phone's photos to my PC via bluetooth. This will give me an even easier PC link from my DSLR. Sweet!

Thanks for a great review!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

At first, I thought you were kidding.

How COOL is that ???


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Dan, the older devices can't handle the SD HC cards. I think "HC" stands for High Capacity. I bought a little Nikon at Walmart for like $60 or something that handles them. I was in the same boat you are.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

You're right Bertha. When they first invented the SD card, they never thought they would be over 2G in size. Almost all cameras built in the last several years will now support HiCap cards. Same thing happened with hard drives and Windows '98. Man, technology moves on.

Thanks for pointing out the compatibility issue. 
Steve


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Steve, I'm still waiting for the solid state drives to become more affordable. I've got a smallish one running my OS and it's MUCH faster than an SATA. I guess 5 years from now, we'll have multi-TB SSDs for the cost of a large Starbucks.


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Bertha, we have been calling for the death of the spinning hard drive for a lot of years. No one thought it would last this long. I guess it is like gas cars vs electric cars. Soon as the price point and features cross over, it will be a switch we will all enjoy. But for now, what we got is what we got.

Oh, and this card will transmit videos too. I know because I have a nice video I made of a box just sitting there - created by mistake.
Steve


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Lol, I actually looked into an electric car and the guys that talked me out of it were the very guys selling it!!! I think you're right that we'll see the death of anything spinning (besides fans) before too long. Not cheap, but the eSATA fobs are up to 128GB. Pretty darn impressive!
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=6528861&CatId=379


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the review! I've been meaning to grab one of these for a while now for ease of transferring pics.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Al, I've a got a 60GB portable SSD, attached via USB 3.0, that I use for backing up and taking home critical data. I can't wait until the technology replaces spinning discs entirely!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Charlie, I've got this little guy (OCZ 120)
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=91218&Sku=O261-6380
It's blazing fast.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice review Steve; I've seen this card before and wondered about it's real-life performance. I shoot most of my pics in RAW format, which makes them rather large files to transfer wirelessly. It would be useful in the shop though, I could just leave a small camera there and have the pics automatically transferred. 
Nice drive Al; I was seriously tempted to splurge for a SSD in my laptop, but I just couldn't justify an extra $1000 for a 512 GB drive.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

Steve, Thanks for the information. This sounds like something I need to look in to.

Thnaks again


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Rob,
If you want to stay in RAW format, you need the 8GB Pro version ($100). But it does connect in 802.11*n* mode, which is the fastest wireless mode commonly available, so it should not be too painful (?).

It is really a lot of fun. Amaze your friends. Impress attractive women.
Steve


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^for what it's worth, Rob, I've got the N router and home and it's got big transfer rates. $100 is still a really good deal. I may be sold.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been thinking about getting one of these … thanks for the review!


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I have the connect x2 also and love it. It sure beats constantly taking the disc back and forth between my camera and my computer. For $39 you cannot loose.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

That really sounds like a COOL way to go…

Wish they had a CF card to do that…

Will have to wait til I get a new camera that uses SD's…

Thank you for the Heads-Up!

Nice to know such a things exists!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

$40 is a great price for this convenience… Now I won't have to show my wife how to transfer pictures anymore ... Thanks for the review


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I find it interesting how our comments and reviews produce ads for products. After this post about the eye-fi card was started i noticed advertisements on Lumberjocks for it. I have never seen ad ad for this product on here previously. Apparently words in the posts trigger ads for products.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

@*Greg* - when the ad is loading on the webpage, the ad server tries to match up an ad with the content of the webpage. In some cases, the ad server can also tell what other pages you've viewed recently and show ads that relate to those sites. I did some shopping for unmentionables for my wife the other day, and LJ was a very interesting place for a little while after that!


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Joe, I actually have an old CF card that has a wi-fi module on it.
It was really bulky and has a lot of the card outside the slot and it doesn't have the automatic control circuitry to syncronize to a pc, but you can access the network and manually transfer files with it.
If memory serves, it was made by Sandisk and was only 256MB. (Seemed like a big card at the time - heheh)
I used to use it with an Casio BE-300 PDA to get network connectivity. It was sweet.


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

I see one of these in my future, this is a time saver for sure!

Thanks for making us aware of this product.


----------



## GaryCN (Aug 18, 2007)

I have been using one for a while now, my first one failed after about a month but Eye-fi replaced it without any questions.. Is convenient but keep in mind that all of the photo's will upload even the ones you may eventually delete .


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thats really cool, I never heard of that before.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Ohhhhhhh baby!.... I need one of these!

(The greatest woodworking show mankind has ever conceived is now online!)


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Steve now you have done it! I have to get one of these. Great review and very interesting to say the least.

Hope all is well buddy!


----------



## WoodArtbyJR (Apr 13, 2010)

Well Steve, you did it again. I read your review and I end up going out and getting the item you reviewed. I found the 4 gig card at Bestbuy on sale for $29, I just so happened to have 2 $5 credits at Bestbuy so for a total of $20 + tax I walk out of the store with the card. I got a brand new Cannon G12, this new card so I am ready to make my posting pics sparkle and not have to take the SD card out of the camera to download the pics. As you can tell by the number of comments, this was a GOOD idea to post the review. And it is wood related. Thanks buddy


----------



## SPalm (Oct 9, 2007)

Hey Jim, I hope it works for you. I always hate recommending things.
(Re)Thinking about *anything* bad with it:

It only has a very small antenna, so the range is not huge, but acceptable for what it is.

I guess it takes camera battery to operate, but I have not noticed a huge drain yet.

It takes a bit of fussing to set it up, but the application that comes with it was pretty good. Getting things 'on network' can sometimes be frustrating. We had a bit of trouble getting it to automatically switch to SmartPhone mode when out of range of the PC, but finally got it.

I still think it is pretty neat. At Christmas we took pictures and had the PC in the same room. It was fun for everyone.

Steve


----------

